# Turning off explorer.exe



## JeremyC (Aug 16, 2004)

How many of you guys do this? I just recently started to do it when I play games like COD and Quake 4 and they seem to run way better.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

You mean turning off the shell? Never tried it. A friend of mine has suggested alternative shells which would devolvle into us arguing over who had the smallest memory footprint...


----------



## AcidTrip (Nov 7, 2006)

How do i turn off the explorer.exe


becasue my games are very slow


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Ctrl-alt-del and go to the Processes tab. Find explorer.exe and end task it.


----------



## iceyice (Nov 11, 2006)

Thats a good idea, I've never thought of trying it. Make sure when your done you start a new task "explorer.exe" in the previous tab.


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

isnt it a bit dodgy playin with explorer.exe


----------

